# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Si ta bej ne boot menu se cili software te startoj i pari

## Muha-BM

Pershendetje 
Une e kam te instaluar ne PC time Win XP,Win Vista dhe Ubuntu
Si ta bej qe ne boot menu te startoj softweri qe une dua fillimisht,tash per tash shkon direkt ne Ubuntu ,
se pari kam instalu Win XP pastaj Win Vista dhe ne fund Ubuntu,tash shkon direkt ne Ubuntu nese ne boot menu e pare nuk e zgjedhi qe te shkoj ne Windows per 10sec,
Ne Windows e kam bere edhe e di se si behet por ne Ubuntu nuk po mundem ta bej sepse nuk kam njohuri shume per Ubuntu .
E gjeta  nje fajll qe ishin te shkruara lista e boot menu por nuk po mundem te ndrroj diqka sepse nuk po me lejon te ruaj ndryshimet,

E zgjata pak shum por kerkoj mirkuptim
Flm per ndihmen
Muhameti

----------


## autotune

Muhamet mir se erdhe ne F.SH 

Un te kisha propozu nje program EasyBCD (meso pak per te se si mund te besh multiboot) neosmart.net/blog/2008/easybcd-172-released kurse ketu njoftohu permes Ubuntu ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=611765

----------


## xubuntu

> Pershendetje 
> Une e kam te instaluar ne PC time Win XP,Win Vista dhe Ubuntu
> Si ta bej qe ne boot menu te startoj softweri qe une dua fillimisht,tash per tash shkon direkt ne Ubuntu ,
> se pari kam instalu Win XP pastaj Win Vista dhe ne fund Ubuntu,tash shkon direkt ne Ubuntu nese ne boot menu e pare nuk e zgjedhi qe te shkoj ne Windows per 10sec,
> Ne Windows e kam bere edhe e di se si behet por ne Ubuntu nuk po mundem ta bej sepse nuk kam njohuri shume per Ubuntu .
> E gjeta  nje fajll qe ishin te shkruara lista e boot menu por nuk po mundem te ndrroj diqka sepse nuk po me lejon te ruaj ndryshimet,
> 
> E zgjata pak shum por kerkoj mirkuptim
> Flm per ndihmen
> Muhameti


mund te instalosh start-up manager, ose te modifikosh manualisht si te ky shembull me comanden

```
sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

kjo eshte lista ime me ubuntu dhe vista


```
# menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
#            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
#            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
#            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.

## default num
# Set the default entry to the entry number NUM. Numbering starts from 0, and
# the entry number 0 is the default if the command is not used.
#
# You can specify 'saved' instead of a number. In this case, the default entry
# is the entry saved with the command 'savedefault'.
# WARNING: If you are using dmraid do not use 'savedefault' or your
# array will desync and will not let you boot your system.
default		0

## timeout sec
# Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
# (normally the first entry defined).
timeout		10   ketu ndryshon kohen qe pret sistemi per tu nisur

## hiddenmenu
# Hides the menu by default (press ESC to see the menu)
#hiddenmenu

# Pretty colours
#color cyan/blue white/blue

## password ['--md5'] passwd
# If used in the first section of a menu file, disable all interactive editing
# control (menu entry editor and command-line)  and entries protected by the
# command 'lock'
# e.g. password topsecret
#      password --md5 
# password topsecret

#
# examples
#
# title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
# root		(hd0,0)
# makeactive
# chainloader	+1
#
# title		Linux
# root		(hd0,1)
# kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
#

#
# Put static boot stanzas before and/or after AUTOMAGIC KERNEL LIST

### BEGIN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST
## lines between the AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST markers will be modified
## by the debian update-grub script except for the default options below

## DO NOT UNCOMMENT THEM, Just edit them to your needs

## ## Start Default Options ##
## default kernel options
## default kernel options for automagic boot options
## If you want special options for specific kernels use kopt_x_y_z
## where x.y.z is kernel version. Minor versions can be omitted.
## e.g. kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8=root=/dev/hdc1 ro
##      kopt_2_6_8_2_686=root=/dev/hdc2 ro
# kopt=root=UUID=4f2e16be-9f93-4bfd-bbb7-e4b7cc31c1b7 ro

## default grub root device
## e.g. groot=(hd0,0)
# groot=15266dc5-e013-474b-b84c-0e3136d3c3ff

## should update-grub create alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. alternative=true
##      alternative=false
# alternative=true

## should update-grub lock alternative automagic boot options
## e.g. lockalternative=true
##      lockalternative=false
# lockalternative=false

## additional options to use with the default boot option, but not with the
## alternatives
## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
# defoptions=quiet splash

## should update-grub lock old automagic boot options
## e.g. lockold=false
##      lockold=true
# lockold=false

## Xen hypervisor options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenhopt=

## Xen Linux kernel options to use with the default Xen boot option
# xenkopt=console=tty0

## altoption boot targets option
## multiple altoptions lines are allowed
## e.g. altoptions=(extra menu suffix) extra boot options
##      altoptions=(recovery) single
# altoptions=(recovery mode) single

## controls how many kernels should be put into the menu.lst
## only counts the first occurence of a kernel, not the
## alternative kernel options
## e.g. howmany=all
##      howmany=7
# howmany=all

## specify if running in Xen domU or have grub detect automatically
## update-grub will ignore non-xen kernels when running in domU and vice versa
## e.g. indomU=detect
##      indomU=true
##      indomU=false
# indomU=detect

## should update-grub create memtest86 boot option
## e.g. memtest86=true
##      memtest86=false
# memtest86=true

## should update-grub adjust the value of the default booted system
## can be true or false
# updatedefaultentry=false

## should update-grub add savedefault to the default options
## can be true or false
# savedefault=false

## ## End Default Options ##

0title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic
uuid		15266dc5-e013-474b-b84c-0e3136d3c3ff
kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=4f2e16be-9f93-4bfd-bbb7-e4b7cc31c1b7 ro quiet splash 
initrd		/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
quiet

1title		Ubuntu 9.04, kernel 2.6.28-11-generic (recovery mode)
uuid		15266dc5-e013-474b-b84c-0e3136d3c3ff
kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=4f2e16be-9f93-4bfd-bbb7-e4b7cc31c1b7 ro  single
initrd		/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic

2title		Ubuntu 9.04, memtest86+
uuid		15266dc5-e013-474b-b84c-0e3136d3c3ff
kernel		/memtest86+.bin
quiet

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian
# ones.
3title		Other operating systems:
root


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda1
4title		Windows Vista (loader)
rootnoverify	(hd0,0)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda2
5title		Windows Vista (loader)
rootnoverify	(hd0,1)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1


# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
# on /dev/sda4
title		Microsoft Windows XP Embedded
rootnoverify	(hd0,3)
savedefault
makeactive
chainloader	+1
```

duhet te ndryshosh default 0 qe eshte numri i sistemit te pare ne liste me numrin radhen e sistemin qe deshiron te nisesh te pare 
pershembull neqofte se une duhet te vendos qe te niset vista i pari duhet ta ndryshoj ne 
default 5 (numurimi fillon nga zero)

----------


## Muha-BM

Faleminderit te gjithve,do ta provoj edhe ta shoh se si me shkon puna,
Do te ju njoftoj per rezultatin .

Kaloni mire
Muhameti

----------


## Muha-BM

Faleminderit xubuntu per ndihmen,kjo metoda jote funksionoj shume shpej dhe thjesht.

Kaloni mire
Muhameti




> mund te instalosh start-up manager, ose te modifikosh manualisht si te ky shembull me comanden
> 
> ```
> sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
> ```
> 
> kjo eshte lista ime me ubuntu dhe vista
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## xubuntu

me behet qejfi qe e zgjidhe problemin, nese zoteron gjuhen italiane mund te gjesh informacione dhe ndihme ketu
http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php
http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Documentazione/Indice

----------

